# '66 GTO value



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

I had somebody come by today and ask about buying my '66 GTO. I haven't advertised it tried to sell it all. He tried to get me to make a price before he left, and he called tonight asking again. I really have no idea how to price it. Whatever I get out of it, I'm going to put towards my '67. I was hoping some of the guys could help me put a fair price on it. 

It is a 389 2 speed car, but I think the engine is a '69 400. It is a YS code engine, but it has #62 heads and TH400. It has some rust around the rear window, the lower quarters, and some small places in the corners of the doors and fenders. The trunk pan is nice and floors and cowl seem to be solid. It runs, but could use a tune-up, carb rebuild, etc. as it as been sitting. Its all there and is very restorable. I told him to give me a few days to think about it, so let me know what you guys think. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Is that original metal,or has it been to the bondo shop before? Is it straight? I'd say $5K to $8K like it is. Is the frame solid? That car looks better than the one I'm doing. It's great that all the stainless looks to be there. I'd consider doing a clean up on it and make it a driver, that would increase the value alot for a little. Shame you are going to sell it, I'd try to keep it for a future project.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I think it might fetch $5,000 at the most.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The price and value really depends on what he is willing to pay, start a little higher than Jetstang's price, maybe $10K and negotiate a price from there. Without the original drivetrain I agree with the previous post, $5,000 to $8,000 is about right.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

After you get a bunch of info from these guys, you could throw it back at the buyer. Ask him to make you an offer that you can't refuse. More than likely he'll try to low ball you tho. Worth a try.

I see you've been mowing around it. Too bad you couldn't get it in one of your sheds for a little protection from the elements....... Looks like a good project.....


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

I would love to keep it, but I tied up some of my money budgeted to restore my '67 to this car, a '65 GTO body, a '65 LeMans Convertible, a '67 LeMans, and a '69 Tempest, and I have nowhere to get it out of the weather. The pics I posted were at the guy's place I bought it from a few weeks ago. If I had the sheds, barns, and carports he has, I'd have it out of the weather. I really wanted the '67 Lemans for parts, but the guy gave me a killer deal on the whole lot of them. I'd love be able to get $5000 or more for it, because I have about half of that in all 5 cars. I'll try to get him to make an offer on it, but if not, I'll start out a little higher and see if he'll bite.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You did good on those cars, congrats.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

4 cars and that GTO for under $2500....where do i sign up??? thats the deal of the century. you should have no problem getting 5K for that, like the guys said start high and let him work you down and think he is getting a deal. That looks like a straight car with good original metal and for the most part intact and not butchered other than the hood pins and steering wheel.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Instg8ter said:


> 4 cars and that GTO for under $2500....where do i sign up??? thats the deal of the century. you should have no problem getting 5K for that, like the guys said start high and let him work you down and think he is getting a deal. That looks like a straight car with good original metal and for the most part intact and not butchered other than the hood pins and steering wheel.


I've got a little more than that in them - I paid $2500, but to get home them adds another $200 in fuel - so I've got about $2700 total in them. The parts alone on the '67 LeMans are worth a good bit to me because it has stuff I really needed for my car. All of the stainless on that car is very nice, and it has a perfect, uncut dash (mine has been cut for another radio). It is also a straight shift car, and has the pedals, linkages, etc., and an extra floor shift column. The '65 GTO and Lemans convertible are really rough, but have a few good things. I may have the '65 GTO sold. The '69 Tempest a 2 door sedan, and the lot came with a '68 GTO endura bumper, so I may try to sell car and the bumper together. I'm going to try to round up a rearend to put in it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

To my eyes, it's a 5 to 6k car as it sits. No more than 6k. If it were a 4 speed car with options, that would be different. Tripower, add even more $$$. If you sold it for 5k, both you and the buyer would be getting a fair deal.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> To my eyes, it's a 5 to 6k car as it sits. No more than 6k. If it were a 4 speed car with options, that would be different. Tripower, add even more $$$. If you sold it for 5k, both you and the buyer would be getting a fair deal.


Well, its funny you mention Tri-Power. I have been looking at prices of what 66's are selling for and stumbled upon the fact that that Tri-Power automatic cars have a vacuum canister on the passenger side of the engine, and this car has that canister. Was that a Tri-Power only thing? This car also has an open hood scoop, but I assumed being a low option, 2 speed car that was just a garden variety 389 car. I'm going to have a PHS report run on it to see if it was originally a Tri-Power car. Did the Tri-Power cars come with Powerglides?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

By all means, yes, get the PHS. There were a number of '64-'66 GTO's that came with the Superturbine 300 2 speed automatic cars. If it's a factory tripower car (even with the original engine long gone) the value is significantly higher....like 50% higher. (BTW, Pontiac A bodies in these years never had a Powerglide. That was a Chevy thing. They had the Superturbine 300, which is a totally different trans.) In any case, it will be easier to sell the car with the PHS, so it's money well spent and your curiosity will be satisfied!


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Here are some pics of the of the vacuum canister and open hood scoop. I looked under the car to see if it was the correct rearend, and it is not. It is not even a GTO rearend - it is a WB code 2.56 open LeMans or Tempest rearend. That code never came in a GTO from I what I read.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Would be awesome if that is a 66 tri power ram air car. Don't know how many of those were made. Nice score.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, I got the PHS documentation today, and it is fact a Tri-Power car! I was very happy to get that info. Now, what to do! -lol


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The fact that it's a factory tripower car changes everything. I have a friend on the forum who has an all original tripower automatic '66, and the production numbers for this combo is very low....something like 1900 cars produced. The value of your car pretty much just doubled!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

OK.......it should have a YR code engine and they made 1759 of them, not 1900. Definitely worth a restoration!!!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Good score!


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> OK.......it should have a YR code engine and they made 1759 of them, not 1900. Definitely worth a restoration!!!


Wow! That is a low production number considering more '66 GTO's were produced than any other year.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not only that, but there were only a little over 20,000 tripower cars produced over the entire 96,000 car run. A very rare bird, indeed. Worthwhile to find a YR code engine, but not goiing to be easy. Again, you have a special car there!


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Price just went up - big time!


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> Not only that, but there were only a little over 20,000 tripower cars produced over the entire 96,000 car run. A very rare bird, indeed. Worthwhile to find a YR code engine, but not goiing to be easy. Again, you have a special car there!


This car being as rare as it puts me a tight spot, for sure. I bought it solely with the intention of selling it, but being what it is makes me think twice. The thing is that I don't really have the resources to restore both. My '67 is also a very desireable car, much more highly optioned, and most importantly for me, its a 4 speed car. 

Needless to say, I've got some thinking to do.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

I put a set of plugs in the engine and fooled with carb a little bit and the ol' engine is running pretty good. I think it has a decent little cam in it. The car has an Edelbrock intake, Holley 750, 4 tube headers, and the dual oil filter set-up so I guess at some point in it's life somebody was doing a little hot rodding with it. I got the brakes bled out, and I'm planning on taking it for a spin after I get some beter tires on it. 

Here is a short clip of it running.


----------

